# Bob Sykes



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Plan on heading out there around 10 tonight with a buddy and was just wondering if anyone's been having luck out there with the bull reds.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Far & few out there since that cold front, but best of luck man.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck, the weather hasn't been kind


----------

